
Apple's Dan Riccio Says 2018 iPad Pro 'Meets or Exceeds' Quality Standards - panda88888
https://forums.macrumors.com/threads/apples-dan-riccio-says-2018-ipad-pro-meets-or-exceeds-quality-standards-of-design-and-precision-more-info-to-come.2161665/
======
abrowne
The link is to the discussion of the article. The article is
[https://www.macrumors.com/2018/12/21/apple-dan-riccio-
on-201...](https://www.macrumors.com/2018/12/21/apple-dan-riccio-on-2018-ipad-
pro/)

------
goldenkey
That looks like more of a bend than 400 microns. What's going on here?

